# Identification please!



## tan (Sep 12, 2006)

My brother found this poor little snakey on a job site today (townsville) it was with a few others who slithered away (one fell victim to his bobcat) :cry: but this little guy is obviously injured and wasn't moving on. He brought it to show me on his way to releasing it in the bush. Pics aren't great cause I wasn't getting any closer just in case. It has a yellowish band on its head and he said one of the others seemed to have two of these bands. Its seems to be a hatchie at about 18-20cm long. This one has been injured?? or is ill?? Any thoughts on its ID and ailmen I would be interested in. From looking in my books I'm thinking maybe a Collared Whipsnake, but I'm no pro.
Cheers
Tanya


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 12, 2006)

Definately is a lizard. Looks like some type of leggless lizard, Pygopus lepidopodus perhaps ?


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice lizard!


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a Pygopus lepidopodus and it looked nothing like the one pictured above. I'm only guessing, but perhaps Delma sp.?


----------



## tan (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, so not a snake then, I just looked that one up in my book, its unclear as to whether or not they are native to this area. Thanks for reply Dave, any idea what might have caused its injury/illness?


----------



## tan (Sep 12, 2006)

After refering to my book again, it says the Pygopus lepidopodus has a matt look, not at all glossy, but this little fella looked glossy, mind you I don't refer to this book as a bible, I'm just learning. It also says 2 eggs per clutch, but Nay says there was quite a few - 5 or 6 or so, hard to count and from what I can tell, I don't think they are found up this far, it says se qld. How about a Hooded scaley foot??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 12, 2006)

delma fraseri, in my old book


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Sep 12, 2006)

Delma sp.


----------

